# Last years' Garden, before the Helicopter came...



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Group,

     Here are the photos of my last Summer's Garden, before The Helicopter and eight Para-military types Invaded my Life...

  The photos were shot with an 'old school' Canon A-1 [film] camera,  and some close-up filters.
  The very dark shot, was a timed shot, on a tripod, of the September Harvest Full moon!

  These plants were, Black Domina, Blue Chem, Cherynobyl, G-13, Jack's Cleaner II, '012 & '013 Stash seeds and White Rhino.
.....sure wish I was able to enjoy them all.

- I was even out there photographing them one hour before THEY came.

THEY got my plants and ME, but they didn't get my memories, or MY Spirit!     

Keep The Fight for Our Freedom alive, and keep growin' those beautiful plants people!

Stonedwoodsman   :icon_smile: 

View attachment 1524099069.jpg


View attachment 1524099075.jpg


View attachment 1524099080.jpg


View attachment 1524099086.jpg


View attachment 1525287864.jpg


View attachment 1525287873.jpg


View attachment 1525287884.jpg


View attachment 1525287883.jpg


View attachment 1525287877.jpg


View attachment 1525287876.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2014)

That was beautiful. If that is a picture of you, i would take it down now. Sorry this has happened to you, it was lovely.


----------



## JCChronic (Jun 21, 2014)

Rosebud they don't care about his picture when they have the real thing.  (not intended as humor)


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Folks,
     Ya, w.t.f. they got me, so who cares if I'm in a photo.

What are they gonna do, put me in jail....oh wait, they are....

Beautiful photos anyway, huh?

Stonedwoodsman


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2014)

I still would take it down.... but that is just paranoid me. Yes, they are beautiful.


----------



## jingo (Jun 21, 2014)

We have a case here in WA where the feds are increasing the charges based on pictures of past grow. You are probably in Canada, but there is a lot follow the leader between our two countries.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 22, 2014)

Ever see the show Moonshiners?


I do not see any of the people on that show getting arrested and they are on TV where everyone can see them.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes, this is just like tv. SWM is going to jail.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2014)

It's all bullpoop! 

Keep yer head down bud. Be safe and remember there's always more seeds to plant. 

Take care.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 24, 2014)

Man, do I sympathize with ya.  Just went through the court thing myself for possession with intent. I had possession, but no intent.  I kept my head down, hired a good lawyer and went on living my life.  I got lucky & wound up beating the rap on a jurisdictional technicality.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 4, 2014)

On a lighter note.......was it the helmet flash that gave you away to the chopper? lmao

Sry pal......but like was said...keep your head down...do what you gotta do....life goes on! Who knows, maybe it will be legal where you live by the time your in court? lol


----------

